

My frustration with the auto industry - kevinchau
http://kevinchau.me/my-frustration-with-the-auto-industry

======
lsiunsuex
I don't understand - whats wrong with the Prius ? It's kinda crappy in NY
winters but you can deal with it if your a good driver. Get's great gas
mileage and isn't bad looking... You said yourself, Toyota has solved the
direct injection carbon buildup - ??

Mines pushing almost 90k miles. My next car will be an SUV simply because I do
a lot of DIY around the house and buying 6 60lb bags of concrete at a time
kinds sucks but Home Depot is all of 3 miles from my house, so I deal...

